# Puppy wheezing when excited



## reck0n3r (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to figure out how common it is for pups to be wheezing when they're really excited? Whether it's during a walk or with people around or meeting other dogs.

Rusty is 6 months and I noticed this early on around 3 months ago. He's wheezed right in front of the vet as well, and I had asked what that sound was. He said it wasn't anything - but it sounds unnatural. 

I brought it up again with the vet last week and he said he should grow out of it, and that I could try doing some research online? He didn't seem very concerned, but I sure am. 

Has anyone else been experiencing this? It's usually when he's tugging on his leash. I haven't heard him make the wheezing sound when he's off his leash indoors or outdoors. He is otherwise very healthy.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

He's probably pulling too hard on the leash.

I wouldn't worry about it too much, although they can hurt their throats if they pull too hard.

Can you try a different collar, halti, Gentle leader or a prong to see if it helps? I'm not crazy about Halti's or GL, as they can rub and get into the eyes, and the dogs often object to wearing them, but they are one alternative to a prong if you arent' comfortable with them.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Your vet suggested you research it online??? :/


----------



## reck0n3r (Jul 29, 2012)

blackshep said:


> He's probably pulling too hard on the leash.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it too much, although they can hurt their throats if they pull too hard.
> 
> Can you try a different collar, halti, Gentle leader or a prong to see if it helps? I'm not crazy about Halti's or GL, as they can rub and get into the eyes, and the dogs often object to wearing them, but they are one alternative to a prong if you arent' comfortable with them.


Has there been a lot of talk around here about prongs? I know some think it's inhumane. I'll look further into that around here. Thanks



blackshep said:


> Your vet suggested you research it online??? :/


Yeah, maybe he didn't mean for it to come out how it sounded...he didn't seem too concerned with it and maybe he thought it'd help me feel better if I checked it out online myself and spoke to others. 

You can tell I really trust my vet.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, lots of people use them. Like any training device they are only as harmful as the hands that wield them.

I'll put it to you this way - some people think s GL is more humane. My dog can't stand it. She rubs her face on the ground, and gave herself an eye infection. They can hurt their necks and tear ducts and it can rub on their nose.

My pup never batted an eye when I put the prong on her. When I put the GL on her the first time she lay in the fetal position and refuse d to move. So which sounds more pleasant to the dog?

The GL bothers her all the time, whereas the prong only gets her attention if she pulls.

LOL about the vet.

Yes, dogs will frequently strangle themselves with their collars. You have to wonder...


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Is it only when the dog is pulling on the lead? If not, I'd be going to another vet. There's also the option of a martingale collar. I'm waiting on the one I ordered. I will end up with a prong eventually, though. Used them with my previous shepherds without any issue. Just don't leave it on them all the time. I'm sure it's not comfortable to lay around with it on.


----------



## reck0n3r (Jul 29, 2012)

blackshep said:


> Yes, lots of people use them. Like any training device they are only as harmful as the hands that wield them.
> 
> I'll put it to you this way - some people think s GL is more humane. My dog can't stand it. She rubs her face on the ground, and gave herself an eye infection. They can hurt their necks and tear ducts and it can rub on their nose.
> 
> ...


I just picked up a prong collar yesterday, and no more wheezing. Thank you! It's also a helluva lot easier to walk the little rascal with it on.

You've been more helpful than my sh!tty vet, so thanks again, it's made a world of difference, and most importantly, no more potential damage to his trachea.


----------

